# Best Physiology source(s) to study?



## myna (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello all,

What is recommended to study physiology from for this step 1 exam? I have a 17th ed. ganong physiology. They now have a 22nd ed published. Could I go ahead and use my ganong? I'm not very keen about buying a new physio book. Thanks in advance.


----------



## zezoiraq (Feb 27, 2009)

i tink ganong


----------



## topspin (Mar 7, 2009)

are you serious that you really want to study ganong? i'm not entirely sure if you can finish that by the time you're taking the exam. or more importantly, if you can remember the 1st things you read by the time you're in the last part of the book. i suggest you buy board review series physiology or kaplan so you can cover more topics with the least amount of time. just use your ganong as a reference.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Gotta agree with topspin -- Ganong is an awesome book, but it's really detailed and you should mainly use it as a reference book.


----------



## atqua (Mar 6, 2009)

for undergraduate level
guyton


----------



## lorinda (Oct 5, 2009)

Im old school... guyton is the best ... but a lil boring so.. brs


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

is brs enough to cover everything? or we should give guyton a reading aslo for final 1st year prof?


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

For Step 1 study, BRS + Kaplan = gold. Guyton, Ganong are way overkill. 
For 1st year profs, if you've read Guyton, then BRS will be sufficient.


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

All you need is Costanzo and her BRS Physio. Money in the bank!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

BRS is fine for tests if you can remember everything you read from it.


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anybody know where and if you can find Big Costanzo in the Islamabad/Rawalpindi area?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

That might be hard to find here, and it's also somewhat shorter than the other more commonly used books like Human Physiology by Sherwood or Medical Physiology by Guyton. If you still prefer something else to Guyton, Sherwood, Ganong and BRS, you might want to try the Kaplan lecture notes for Physio, although those are pretty short, too.

Personally, I used both Guyton and Sherwood for tests, and a little bit of Ganong knowledge here and there for selected topics and vivas. It was more than enough. Any one book will be enough really, as long as you read it really well.


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

O ok, I guess I'll just stick to Guyton and Sherwood then. Costanzo seemed to have the best reviews which is why I wanted to get my hands on it but whatever. 

Thanks.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ive given a reading to guyton once, now i dont have time to revise all that again


----------



## Manoj Sharma (Aug 30, 2009)

Wel You need to give a review from a review book after reading Guyton and for that case BRS is the best.Do try it.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i have brs, and revising from it now a days, i have my physioogy 1st prof paper on 21st nov, pls pray for me


----------



## Manoj Sharma (Aug 30, 2009)

hi! all the very best for your exams.Do try KAPLAN lectures, they are certainly going to help you. my physio exam is on 10 of dec. pray for me too. and if you have any query you can ask me may be it will benefit me too. Bye! tc.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

well i want to ask that is it necessary we do CNS from physio, cant we do just Neuro Anatomy once in Anatomy? i have Snells for it, is it enough also for the physio CNS part?


----------



## Manoj Sharma (Aug 30, 2009)

wel from my part I would suggest you to give atleast a read from GUYTON but if you are running out of time go through a review book or KAPLAN lectures, trust me they are really going to benefit you alot.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## Manoj Sharma (Aug 30, 2009)

you are always welcome and again best of luck for your exams! Tc!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks alot


----------



## macrylinda1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Fareeha said:


> is brs enough to cover everything? or we should give guyton a reading aslo for final 1st year prof?


For Step 1 study, BRS + Kaplan = gold. Guyton, Ganong are way overkill. 
For 1st year profs, if you've read Guyton, then BRS will be sufficient.
*
Mod Edit: If you post that link again, you'll be banned.*


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

there would be not much changes in new editons i think, u can go with it i think


----------



## asifron (May 28, 2014)

hi,
ganong and sembulingam are the two best books


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

Please provide information about the online sources for getting prepared for the USMLE exam. Do share some authors of the entrancebook and preparatory materials.


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

Kaplan Notes for USMLE step1


----------

